# Windows 7 / MacBook Pro '11 / macOS Sierra...



## onclphil (11 Mai 2017)

Bonsoir à tous 

Ce que je souhaite faire est commun, a savoir installer Windows sur mon Macbook, mais en fonction. des versions de matériel, de windows et macOS, cela peut vite devenir une usine à gaz !! C'est la que vous pouvez peut être m'aider 

- Je souhaite installer Windows 7 (A ma conaissance, Windows 10 n'a pas de pilotes Boot Camp pour mon MacBook Pro Early 2011).
- J'ai téléchargé les pilotes Boot Camp pour Win7.
- Je souhaite utiliser une clé USB bootable sur mon MBP : J'ai utilisé un ISO Win7 avec l'outil Windows USB/DVD Download Tool pour le créer.
- J'ai créer une partition sur mon SSD de 40 Go pour accueillir Win7. 
=> Jusque là, tout va bien.

- Quand je lance Bootcamp, je choisis "Installer Windows 7 ou Windows 8" avec ma clé USB connecté. Le message en retour est "Le disque d'installation est introuvable"
- J'ai essayé de booter directement sur ma clé au démarrage du MBP, mais rien ne détecte pas ma clé. J'ai voulu forcer ce choix en installant rEFIND, mais l'outil ne se lance pas au démarrage  Est-ce du à macOS Sierra ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## onclphil (14 Mai 2017)

Pas de réponse ?


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2017)

onclphil a dit:


> Est-ce du à macOS Sierra ?


Pas du tout, mais c'est lié avec ton modèle de 2011. Avec celui-ci il te sera impossible d'utiliser directement un fichier .iso et encore moins une clé USB bootable. Seul un DVD gravé sera possible en utilisant un lecteur/graveur en interne ou en externe.

Toute autre tentative avec un Mac d'avant 2012 sera vouée à l'échec.


----------



## onclphil (15 Mai 2017)

Je sais qu'il existe des moyens... Mais je ne les ai plus en tête


----------



## Locke (17 Mai 2017)

onclphil a dit:


> Je sais qu'il existe des moyens... Mais je ne les ai plus en tête


Si tu retrouves, fais en nous profiter.


----------

